# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  How big is your dream planted tank?

## blurrblurr

curious to know

----------


## juggler

Why no 5ft? My dream-come-true tank.  :Smile:

----------


## james

Bigger tank will be nice... but living in HDB...dunwan to cause any structural demage :P  :Smug:

----------


## Aeon

My dream is to built a 6ft panoramic aquascape.

----------


## TanVincent

Actually I did thought of a tank that spans the 3 walls of a room, then place the computer desk right smack in the centre of the room.

Cheers
VIncent

----------


## vinz

I need a larger planted tank for my arowana! at least 3'wide and 2.5' tall... length 8 to 10'. *Dreaming*

----------


## BFG

Would like to have a big tank probably 5x2x2, built into the wall. Saw 1 in the local marine forum. The owner of that tank is the owner of the marine forum too! Simply awesome! Used starphire glass in the front panel of the tank.

----------


## anzai

actually that guy u r referring to is owner of sgreefclub.com 
his tank is 5.3ft by 3 ft by 2 ft ... i think ...

very very impressive tank ...
most probably mine would be a 6ft by 3 ft by 2ft arowana planted tank ...
.... dream on .....

----------


## blur one

[quote:7eb2319fa0="james"]Bigger tank will be nice... but living in HDB...dunwan to cause any structural demage :P  :Smug: [/quote:7eb2319fa0]

you can have a big tank in a HDB... I got approval for a 6 by 2.5 by 2.5....actually wanted a 6 by 3 by 2.5 but cannot reach the back for planting so went for the 2.5 width.....

----------


## blur one

[quote:af95ec1d01="BFG"]Would like to have a big tank probably 5x2x2, built into the wall. Saw 1 in the local marine forum. The owner of that tank is the owner of the marine forum too! Simply awesome! Used starphire glass in the front panel of the tank.[/quote:af95ec1d01]

I too wanted sapphire glass for the front of my tank but no money.....  :Sad:  

So had to use normal glass instead...... did not strike lottery like I wanted....  :Smug:

----------


## BFG

[quote:ca82bdc4a5="anzai"]actually that guy u r referring to is owner of sgreefclub.com 
his tank is 5.3ft by 3 ft by 2 ft ... i think ...

very very impressive tank ...
most probably mine would be a 6ft by 3 ft by 2ft arowana planted tank ...
.... dream on .....[/quote:ca82bdc4a5]

yup, I know but I wanted mine to be 5x2x2. Well, it gonna be a dream anyway.  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Star-flog

> [quote:af95ec1d01="BFG"]Would like to have a big tank probably 5x2x2, built into the wall. Saw 1 in the local marine forum. The owner of that tank is the owner of the marine forum too! Simply awesome! Used starphire glass in the front panel of the tank.[/quote:af95ec1d01]
> 
> I too wanted sapphire glass for the front of my tank but no money.....  
> 
> So had to use normal glass instead...... did not strike lottery like I wanted....


I'm investigating to make a tank from Sapphire glass, may be on 3 sides of the tank. Any idea the cost of such sapphire glass in Singapore (only the glass) for example 2 pcs (4ft x 2.5ft) and 1 pc (2.5ft x 2.ft)? 

So can start saving for my next personal 'project' !!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## vinz

Wow, this is an old thread!

----------


## loupgarou

you can find out glass cost by calling safety glass pte ltd (check yellowpages)

----------


## hii

I want a 7 X 2.5 X 2.5 so it can fix nicely at the wall length..but price too ex...plus major problem is shifting in the tank unless they make the tank at my flat yet another extra cost...wish can win some lottery $$  :Angel:

----------


## joestoys

HDB not allow.... love the ADA those huge tanks.... more like a mini swiming pool  :Grin:

----------


## K11

If its really "dream" tank then one like the underwater world would be nice only that its a freshwater planted underwater world!

----------


## hii

But if you really buy 7ft tank and without informing HDB, do you think they will know?

If I really have budget than I will buy it and shift in without anyone know ..  :Blah:  

So as long as you staying in HDB than cannot buy exist 6ft tank right? or it limit to the type of HDB you own? never heard from HDB b4 lor ...  :Grin:

----------


## Rupert

If I won the lottery twice and if I owned a house, Instead of walls around the perimeter of the section I would have the tanks. Each side of the section would be one or a couple long tanks [size length: very long, width: 2 meters, height: 2 meters] each representing a complete / balanced biotope... just as well dreams are free

----------


## BFG

> If I won the lottery twice and if I owned a house, Instead of walls around the perimeter of the section I would have the tanks. Each side of the section would be one or a couple long tanks [size length: very long, width: 2 meters, height: 2 meters] each representing a complete / balanced biotope... just as well dreams are free


But the maintenance part would be a nightmare!  :Shocked:

----------


## catus36

I wish that i could own an island with a river full of plants.
Swimming in the river and admiring the beauty of the nature. 
What a relaxing thing to do. 
What's more no more fertilisng, algae problem, feeding and water change. 
Isn't it better.....haha
Just dreaming........  :Grin:

----------


## Rupert

> But the maintenance part would be a nightmare!


Naturally I would have someone else maintain the tanks, but hopefully a complete biotope in a tank would have a balanced cycle of renewal. Probably easier to buy a piece of land with a pristine stream[s] running through it just as well dreams are free

----------


## budak

Have a look at this!

----------


## Rupert

Great link, when I mentioned pristine stream I was actually thinking of NZ.

----------


## Franz

I remember once seeing a private house with a big pond outside and they have a nice basement with a large viewing glass. You can see all the plants and schools of tetras. NICE.

Actually, I would have love to convert one hdb room into a tank. Doubt HDB will ever approve of such.  :Blah:  

Using a rough calculation, the room is 5x5x2.5m, the water will be at least 62.5 tonnes  :Exasperated:

----------


## mozesyap

> Have a look at this!


Great link, the spring looks just like the ultimate aquarium...  :Wink:

----------


## Kingfisher

I want a 6ft but is afraid if my floor can withstand the weight of the tank.

----------


## BFG

Franz, there are people who do convert an entire HDB room into a a part of a tank. I've seen a 5x3x2.5 in-wall tank whereby the tank itself occupy a hole through the wall. The rest of the room is occupied by the equipment to run the tank.

----------


## vinz

> I want a 6ft but is afraid if my floor can withstand the weight of the tank.


 Kingfisher,

Can. You have to make sure that you distribute the weight of the tank properly with a proper stand, and you place it in a optimally safe place. Place it on or along (since most times beams have walls over them) a support beam. As for the frame, see http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=13440.

----------


## JT

Yup...I 'm sure all of u have tanks of certain size already...dream alright..Mine is 4ft(vote)..any bigger...look at the maintenance point of view...getting rid of the algae on the glass ,water change, plants trimming will take u half of the day...that makes not much time for viewing huh...not to mention doing other things...haha

----------


## Justikanz

Will die from getting too high after seeing the pics of the Pupu stream that Budak recommended ah...  :Grin:  

Anyway, my dream tank is a 'L' shaped tank, at least 7ft long one side, at least 3ft long the other, 2ft wide and at least 2ft tall... Heavily planted on long end, thinning to moss on the shorter end, filled with scissor tail rasboras, discus, festivums, cardinal tetras, emperor tetras, spotted headstanders, cherry barbs, yamatos, panda corys, kulli loaches, badis sp., checker board dwarfs, harlequin rasboras etc...  :Kiss: 

But then, it's just a dream... Will never happen... Too costly, too difficult to maintain, water pressure too great at the bend, too heavy, will NEVER be approved for HDB flat... etc etc  :Sad:  

Well, this thread IS about a dream tank, right...  :Razz: 

For practicality, will aim for 6ft... and see if can push further!  :Roll Eyes:   :Razz:

----------


## Fei Miao

I would like a "tank" big enough to swim in...
Remember sometime back someone built a "planted pool" in his property here, think I saw at it kille.com, there were some pictures of it until the owner demands privacy and the pics were removed, wonder how's it looks like now???  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Justikanz

> Kingfisher,
> 
> Can. You have to make sure that you distribute the weight of the tank properly with a proper stand, and you place it in a optimally safe place. Place it on or along (since most times beams have walls over them) a support beam. As for the frame, see http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=13440.


So, has anyone tried applying for a permit from HDB? How long would it take? How strict are they?

----------


## Franz

HAHA, it's singapore Ministries afterall. They are not flexible at all, how strict they are? 
Let's put it as, "If it's not on the book, then its almost impossible".

----------


## Justikanz

So, what are we supposed to do if we wanted a 6ft tank? Obviously, it's more than 600kg... Apply before buying the tank and then wait for a reply before we make th purchase?? Can the LFS or tank makers apply the permit? Can contracters apply for us when the tank is part of the renovation plans?? 

Do anyone know?  :Confused:

----------


## hii

I think u worry too much ... if the floor so easy to crack than u should move out from the place....what happen is earthquarke in Indonesia cause u flat shake a bit...i think the impact is more than a 6ft tank... hahaha

I put a 4ft tank and 2 tier 3ft tank in a row at my place (all heavy planted with substrate) u think it worst than 6ft! of course lar....so the floor also didn't crack ler ....hehe

----------


## JT

Anyway, some inside news/info...yr dream may come true!!...haha..however, its marine. There is a project currently going on to build a open water - marine park....1 that u can swim inside it(unlike the sentosa type)...It is build in-between 2 island...idea good, $$ available..now waiting for the singapore government to say yes only...  :Smile:

----------


## anttz

Convert one of the bed room into a mini gallery. Paint the whole room black. Use black curtain/blind. Have one 5ft tank on each side of the room and a easy-chair right in the centre of the room. All 5ft tank with hanging MH. Install air-con.  :Cool:   :Grin:   :Angel:

----------


## XnSdVd

A tank that occupies 3 walls of a room, perfectly balanced so I don't have to do anything but watch fish swim around =)

----------


## |squee|

A private small room, light by the sun in the day, air-conditioned, wooden panelling on the floors, a simple grey cabinet ADA-style, 2ft glass tank from ADA with everything-ADA equipment. A simple comfortable sofa in front. Silence all around and a pretty girl beside me  :Grin:

----------


## XnSdVd

ooh yes... can't forget the girl  :Grin:

----------


## vishy100

My dream planted tank would be as big as i can get like swimming pool size with a front piece of glass, but realistically I would love a 5ft x 3ft x 2.5ft high its the perfect length and the extra width for aquascaping and the height is perfect for most plants to grow to the full potential  :Grin:  
Matt

----------


## KeIgO86

Since its a dream tank, I will be choosing as big as I can go. Perhaps the record breaking size of the Okinawa sea tank? They have like 3 WHALE SHARKS in there!

Also I will like a customised tank that lines the 4 walls of a room, with the only break in the loop being the door. Connecting the loop will be powerful canisters with the inlet from 1 end of the tank and outlet the other end, then the water will be forced to flow slowly but surely around the room, like a river.

----------


## bryan

A 7 or 8 footer with a shoal of shovelnose cats, an assortment of south american cats, a school of Altums and covered in all sorts of echis.

----------


## ankank

Call me crazy, but my dream planted tank would be something very unusual. Something in the lines of 1ft height, 1ft depth, across the living room wall. I really like the shallowness that my current "1.5ft" offers, and the extended length would allow for almost any fish since it could satisfy even the ones that swim great lengths and would allow for a few territorial ones. Also, it would allow for a variety of different "areas" as far as decoration, planting and such is concerned.

----------


## StanChung

I *already* have my dream tank.  :Kiss:   :Laughing:  
I just need the dream house to go with it.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
That's much harder IMHO.

----------


## spyder79

defintely as big as i can , pretty thing i will never get enough . but take care of it is another problem .

----------


## AquaObsession

I want 6 feet tanks,,,, one with hairgrass slopes, one with crypts and anubia and DW, and one with all the stem plants (but this last one not to be maintained by me - because i suck at stem plants). all built in low profile cabinet... different positions in the house.... and i want a vivarium the size of a room.  :Sad:  ya like a garden. I think we can do this...have a spare room! put soil on the room, close windows, on aircon, have a sprayer,,,hehhehehe,,, joking~

Fauna: want to have goldfish in my planted  :Sad:  too bad i cannot.

----------


## ryzcris

If I had the choice I would like to have many planted tanks of different biotope... but if only one... then.... AS BIG AS I CAN GET and try to work out different biotopes within that humongous tank... possible? Hehehe....
*DREAMING*

----------


## Coyote66

the result of the poll is rather obvious isn't it?

----------


## Shaihulud

6ft, too large and I can't afford the stuff to set it up!

----------


## swong

I will be contented with the giant Amano tank...however instead of Altum Angels, i will be keeping Discus in it...*drool*

----------


## diazman

wanted a 6ft tank for a long time...(too bad im only a student  :Razz: ) and HDB itself is not possible.lol. maybe move to malaysia and buy bunglow? hahas.

----------


## herns

> 6ft, too large and I can't afford the stuff to set it up!


True. The larger it gets , the more expensive things to buy.

----------


## TyroneGenade

> True. The larger it gets , the more expensive things to buy.


For me, the larger the tank the less I have to buy. Bigger tanks are more stable both in regards to water chemistry (i.e. need less filtration) and temperature (bigger volume to surface area ratio means it hold more heat than it lets out).

I would fit one powerhead to circulate the water from one side to the other and as many fluorescent lights as needed. 

With a BIG tank, the Walstad method would work very well. If you want lots of lovely plants you almost have to small delicate fish and shrimps and the like. Low bioload, lots of plants. Some CO2 would be needed. I'm having good success with my 2 L coke bottle CO2 fermentor  :Very Happy: 

Of course, if I had a BIG tank it wouldn't be planted. It would be full of Tropheus and other Tanganyikans. As those of you who have kept Neolamprologus multifasciatus before, you can't have plants in with them.  :Sad:

----------


## drunkenchivas

2ft would be nice  :Smile:

----------


## herns

> For me, the larger the tank the less I have to buy. Bigger tanks are more stable both in regards to water chemistry (i.e. need less filtration) and temperature (bigger volume to surface area ratio means it hold more heat than it lets out).
> 
> I would fit one powerhead to circulate the water from one side to the other and as many fluorescent lights as needed. 
> 
> With a BIG tank, the Walstad method would work very well. If you want lots of lovely plants you almost have to small delicate fish and shrimps and the like. Low bioload, lots of plants. Some CO2 would be needed. I'm having good success with my 2 L coke bottle CO2 fermentor 
> 
> Of course, if I had a BIG tank it wouldn't be planted. It would be full of Tropheus and other Tanganyikans. As those of you who have kept Neolamprologus multifasciatus before, you can't have plants in with them.


If you decide to have plants later on with your big tank, I recommend you go pressurized CO2. DIY CO2 are only good for smaller tanks.

----------


## vinz

> ...
> 
> I would fit one powerhead to circulate the water from one side to the other and as many fluorescent lights as needed. 
> 
> ...


In my experience, one powerhead/filter strong enough to circulate water from one end to another in a large tank is too powerful at the outlet. You would need multiple powerheads/filters/outlets distributed throughout the tank to provide gentle circulation.

----------


## StanChung

Amazing, this thread is actually 5 years old!

Anybody got their dream tank? 
My new dream tank involves eco friendly ideas. 
For example it's lit by the sun and uses minimal power with water recycled into the garden.
Size matters and I think it should be about 8 ft with planted areas and also sandy areas and nicely aquascaped of course! *dreams!*

----------


## aquarius

> Of course, if I had a BIG tank it wouldn't be planted. It would be full of Tropheus and other Tanganyikans. As those of you who have kept Neolamprologus multifasciatus before, you can't have plants in with them.


Same here!!!  :Jump for joy:  Didn't expect anybody here to want to use their dream monster tanks for tangans.  :Grin: 
For me the max size for planted is 4ft cos i've always had issues with my 3ft planted for both low and high tech. Having a bigger tank for planted means more problems or disappointments for me if the issues of my 3ft is anything to go by.

If space permits, i'll have one 6ft x 2ft x 2ft overflow with an algae turf scrubber system for tropheus and another for the other tangan species.  :Grin:  I currently have red rainbows, muragos and ikolas, all 20+ of them in my cramped 3ft.  :Opps:  With a BIG tank you can do a good rockscape which will bring out the BEST in them. They are FANTASTIC fishes to look at - Beautiful and with Great/Lots of character!!  :Grin:

----------


## deacon

No exactly a planted tank but...

I'll trade all my TV's at home to have a view of this..
  :Laughing: 

Youtube Vid

----------


## vinz

> ...
> 
> For me the max size for planted is 4ft cos i've always had issues with my 3ft planted for both low and high tech. Having a bigger tank for planted means more problems or disappointments for me if the issues of my 3ft is anything to go by.
> 
> ...


Actually, the bigger planted tanks are more stable. As larger volume of water gives you bigger margins for error when it comes to fertiliser dosing.

----------


## aquarius

> Amazing, this thread is actually 5 years old!
> Anybody got their dream tank?


I think it's more like dream tanksss if space permits.  :Grin:  I believe alot of us start off the hobby having a small tank which later progress to bigger and bigger and bigger.  :Grin:  Either that or start off with 1 tank which leads to 2 and 3 and 4 and .......

For me it'll be a few 5ft or bigger tanks for different biotopes or species of fishes.  :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## courtneythore

My dream tank is 6ft. And i will maintain it everyday! 

______________________________________________________________________________
"All good writing is swimming under water and holding your breath."
*Pool Filters* | *Pool Supplies*

----------


## merciwash

20 sets of 3ft tank all with different species.

----------


## StanChung

My dream tank is not about the size. It's the tank with the one trophy sitting on it.  :Grin:

----------


## eric2010

My aim is to have a 10ft by 3 ft by 3 ft fish tank along my corridor.

----------


## Rokerites

I will settle for a 4' tank. To me that' :Smile: s just the right size to view and manage.

----------


## polyho

As big as possible so long I don't have to maintain. Else 5 is good if laden weight of flat permit.

----------


## takaco

unlimited as big as you can go

----------


## Binks

After a 12 year break (my last one was a 5 foot planted), planning to set up a 5X2X2 or a 6X3X2 soon.With costs in mind, I'm looking at 'preowned' tanks at the moment.

----------


## shrimpaholich

8'x8'x4'deep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## flatearthling

multiple 4ft for different variety is better than one huge one..

----------


## AQMS

Multiple 4 ft!!! :Roll Eyes:  you just give me an  :Idea:

----------


## tetrakid

> As big as possible so long I don't have to maintain. Else 5 is good if laden weight of flat permit.


Agree with you. 
As with a garden, space in aqua-garden is always at a premium.  :Opps:

----------


## happydanio123

My dream tank would be an entire pannel of wall of aquariums. But I have to make the $$$ first leh!  :Laughing:

----------


## shrimpaholich

> multiple 4ft for different variety is better than one huge one..


its true. but i want stingrays  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## antjoey1122

I would want a fish room.

Like this guy:

----------


## Mildnomsed

Haha I have been in this forum for quite some years now and first time coming across this thread. 

My dream is to own the amazon river.. lol

----------


## tetrakid

> ...
> 
> My dream is to own the amazon river.. lol


That's a realistic viewpoint really, because the Amazon river is everyone's to enjoy. And above all, it is literally maintenance-free too! That's the ideal 'tank' too I think.

But idealism aside, for a home tank, the most important consideration should be time available for maintenance of a tank or tanks. Since interest can wear off in time if too much time is required for up keeping, it would be good to have a tank size which fits in nicely with our daily routine without it being too taxing on our time. Only in this way can one enjoy fish-keeping on a long-term basis. Lack of time for maintenance is the main reason why many stop the hobby.

For me, the best tank size is 2ft -3ft, with strict underdstocking to minimise routine maintenance. 🐡🐟🐋🐋🐟🐡🐢🐬🐡🐚🌱

----------


## Mildnomsed

Very well said, bro. And I really think the keyword is understocking!  :Grin:

----------

